# Length of grab bars



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2016)

ADASAD specifies grab bars in bathrooms to be 42" & 36" minimum. 
Am I correct in believing that they are measured out to out vs centerline to centerline?


----------



## Examiner (Nov 16, 2016)

That is a good question because the handrail extensions on ramps and stairs is measured to the inside before the returns to the wall, ground or newel post.  [ref: ADA Figures 505.10.1, 505.10.2 & 505.10.3]  The ICC's A117.1-09 has the same graphics but the stair handrail's bottom extension is graphically dimension wrong.  ICC is aware of several graphic errors on handrails throughout the IBC Commentary and A117.1.  Next printing I was told should have corrected graphics.  I have talked to my ADA contact and was told that handrails are measured to the inside.  As for the grab bars the graphics appear to be to the center of the return once you zoom in on the graphic.


----------



## Examiner (Nov 16, 2016)

I can tell you that the vertical measurement is to the top of the bar.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2016)

All of the grab bars I have seen are 36" and 42" to the center line.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2016)

Seen, but what did DOJ mean?
What will the courts say if out to out, given no clarification by ADASAD?


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2016)

Out to out they are 1.25" larger...............


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2016)

I will see if I can find it written, but I was told it is inside to inside


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2016)

*from the manufacturer*


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2016)

If inside to inside then would it be the straight portion minus the bends?


----------

